# New guy-manager of local nutrition shop.



## Axillist (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey all,

New here to this forum but longtime member of multiple other forums. I've been lifting for 20 years and quite knowledgeable on supplements and training. I've studied the ins and outs of anabolics and I'm very interested in expanding my knowledge with the help of this forum. Hoping to do my first bodybuilding show in 2016.


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## jas101 (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## muscleicon (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome Axillist.

Icon


----------



## Axillist (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! I hope I can contribute to this forum with 20 years of lifting and supplement experience and research. I was a personal training leader in the military for about 5 years.

I'm still a student of the game but I'm definitely looking forward to learning the ropes from the vets!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2015)

Well.... IMF is fucking awesome, I can see clearly why you'd want to ditch those other faggot forums. 

Just don't try and peddle your worthless placebos here without paying sponsors fees, ok champ?


----------



## Riles (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Axillist (Sep 19, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Well.... IMF is fucking awesome, I can see clearly why you'd want to ditch those other faggot forums.
> 
> Just don't try and peddle your worthless placebos here without paying sponsors fees, ok champ?


Haha You got it my man! I'm more of a fan of the real stuff anyway! I love it already!


----------

